# Stocking a 90 Gallon



## JDub1031 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello all. New here, and this is my first post. I have a 90 gallon (48x18x24), that I want to stock with some Central American cichlids. I've narrowed it down to the ones that I like, but I was hoping for some advice on compatibility and how many of each. Thanks in advance for the help

Black Convicts
Rainbows
Salvini
Jack Dempsey
Gold Severum


----------

